# Need a Good Game for my Kindle Fire



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi --

Looking for a good game.  Candy Crush Saga frustrates me because so much depends on lock of the draw so to speak. Looking for something that exercises my brains a bit.

Thanks

Zorrosuncle


----------



## rtip10 (Jun 12, 2012)

I burn up a lot of time with _*Jewels Twist*_. 100 levels and as your skills build, you can challenge yourself to do the puzzles in the shortest time, with the fewest moves or try to get higher scores.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Cut the Rope is a really good one and one of my favorites.  Where's My Water is another good one I recommend.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I recommend Carcassone, a classic board game that has been moved to the Fire. I've played it on my Android phone for a couple of years now, and still play it several times a week.

http://www.amazon.com/exozet-games-Carcassonne/dp/B0081SRJSY/ref=sr_1_1?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1386466571&sr=1-1&keywords=carcassonne


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I am hooked on  Cubistry (and Words With Friends ..)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Quell is a really good one. There are 3 now, Quell was the original, then Quell reflect and then Quell momento.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Fruit drops is good.
If you like word puzzles then word puzzles for the soul.
There are also all kinds of card games and board games.  Several are free.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This one is basically the card game _Mille Bornes_: 

This is fun if you like Tetris: 

Here's a decent version of Mahjong: 

And this is a respectable version of Backgammon: 

Also, scope out our "Free App of the Day" thread -- lots of games there: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91724.0.html
Though, note that they're not permanently free -- still they might be worth paying for. Someone, usually Betsy, tries to post daily with what Amazon has on offer.


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

SheilaJ said:


> Cut the Rope is a really good one and one of my favorites. Where's My Water is another good one I recommend.


So trueeeeeeeee. Where's my Water is so addicting


----------

